# Sure Fire 6Z lamp replacement?



## Junior Light Boy (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a Sure Fire 6Z that needs a lamp replacement. The original lamp was an incandescent. While shopping for a new lamp it appears to me that the lamp could be replaced with an LED. Is that correct? 

If so, what are the pros and cons for a LED replacement in this light?


----------



## Inliner (Dec 18, 2009)

Predecessor to the Z2 Combat Light, you should be able to use any P60/D26 LED module. 

Here's a good rundown on your options:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217252

Longer runtimes versus the better color rendition of an incandescent is what it boils down to. There's literally thousands of threads with incan vs led arguments if you look around. FWIW, Lumens Factory has lamp assemblies to use rechargeable Li-Ions with their lamps if going through batteries is the main concern.


----------



## Dioni (Dec 18, 2009)

You can put in it a Lumens Factory IMR-9 bulb running on 2xIMR16340 cells and be happy! :twothumbs

What do you think? :naughty:


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, any P60 style LED drop-ins should fit but just be aware that sometimes its not a _perfect_ fit. I have a Dereelight 3SM 5A/B p60 drop in my C2 and theres a ~0.5mm gap between the bezel and body because the bezel cannot screw down entirely. Its not a big deal and water resistance is not compromised to any significant degree, but some people can be really picky and get upset by this. The DX P60 MC-E dropin also has the "~0.5mm issue" on my C2. I've dunked both in a hot tub for over 30mins and upon inspection, the internals were still bone dry.

Cool tint LEDS may appear brighter inside the house, they actually offer poorer colour rendition outdoors, especially in heavy scrub/vegetation and in wet/foggy conditions.

Dereelight's warm 5A/B tint Q4 drop-ins mostly resolves this colour rendition issue outdoors, but you would have that notorious "~0.5mm issue" and slightly reduced output of about 170lumens as compared to a cool tint Q5 or R2 which puts out 200+lumens.

Personally I reckon the reduced output of the 5A/B is not really obvious to my eyes, but the suberb 5000Kish warm tint outperforms the 6000K cool tint everytime!

LEDS also are more much power efficient that incands, this could really be an costly $$ issue if you only used primary Lithium batteries, however this would not really be an issue if you use Litium-Ion rechargeable batteries.

Most CPFers usually run a rechargeable incand setup such a 7.4v-9.0v P90 lamp with 2x16340 Li-Ons/IMRs or a 3.7v-4.2v with 1x17670/18650 Li-On/IMR and have a LED drop-in that can run multiple voltages as an alternative.

There's tons of information available before you make your purchase decisions.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140021

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217252





Junior Light Boy said:


> I have a Sure Fire 6Z that needs a lamp replacement. The original lamp was an incandescent. While shopping for a new lamp it appears to me that the lamp could be replaced with an LED. Is that correct?
> 
> If so, what are the pros and cons for a LED replacement in this light?


----------



## Junior Light Boy (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone. At least I now have some direction.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 19, 2009)

The 6Z has a lexan lens, I would avoid anything as powerful as the IMR-9, it may melt the lense when used for extended periods.


----------



## Dioni (Dec 20, 2009)

ampdude said:


> The 6Z has a lexan lens, I would avoid anything as powerful as the IMR-9, it may melt the lense when used for extended periods.


 
So, I meant "You can put in it a Lumens Factory IMR-9 bulb running on 2xIMR16340 cells and melt its lens"??? 

Well observed, ampude! :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior Light Boy (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the help so far.
 
I'm looking at the Thrunite P60 Style Cree XP-G. It appears this lamp will fit my SF 6Z, but I note that the Thrunite produces 300 lumens at 2.7-9v input. My original incan lamp produced 60 lumens and is 6v. Will I have to do anything else to the light in order to make it compatible with the Thrunite? 
 
I’m a total novice here, so boosting my previous 60 lumen light to a 300 lumen light by replacing only the lamp assembly seems too easy…and too good to be true.


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 27, 2009)

LED's have advanced that much where it should be that easy.


Junior Light Boy said:


> Thanks for all the help so far.
> 
> I'm looking at the Thrunite P60 Style Cree XP-G. It appears this lamp will fit my SF 6Z, but I note that the Thrunite produces 300 lumens at 2.7-9v input. My original incan lamp produced 60 lumens and is 6v. Will I have to do anything else to the light in order to make it compatible with the Thrunite?
> 
> I’m a total novice here, so boosting my previous 60 lumen light to a 300 lumen light by replacing only the lamp assembly seems too easy…and too good to be true.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 28, 2009)

I doubt that will happen unless you keep running it for hours, but I guess the IMR16340s would have depleted after 10mins.



Dioni said:


> So, I meant "You can put in it a Lumens Factory IMR-9 bulb running on 2xIMR16340 cells and melt its lens"???
> 
> Well observed, ampude! :thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude (Dec 29, 2009)

One should get more than 10 minutes on the IMR-9 with 16340's. Probably closer to 20, since the P91 seems to get around 12-15 if I recall correctly.

Or maybe it was 10 mins on the P91, in which case we're still looking at about 15 min for the IMR-9.


----------

